# Gas Cap Follies



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The past 1/2 dozen or so times I added gas I noticed the gas cap pulled off too easy. Today I noticed it again and when after refueling, I twisted the cap back on but it didn't latch. No matter how many times I tried, the cap would not secure.

When I got home I decided to fidget with it. I played with it and got it to ratchet in my hand but it just will not secure itself to the rim. After continuesly playing with it I got it to secure but it is sloppy loose but won't pull off. So I removed it and tried to place it back on and again but it won't secure. I played with it some more until it finally secured itself but man it's loose. I am headed to the dealer to get a new one tomorrow.

Anyone having problems with theirs?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Exact same problem you are having I have. One day I started my car and the check engine light came on, I knew exactly what it was, shure enough the gas cap was just sitting there. I haven't had a chance to goto the dealership to get a new one. I do have a locking one that I keep in the car that I got for it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got a check engine light about a month or so ago. I went to the dealer and my service guy reset the error code. I would think the gas cap not on right now the check engine light would come back on but so far it hasn't. 

This gas cap hasn't felt right from new.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I put the gas cap back on and drove for about a mile and the light went out. When I got home I cleared it with the programmer because it was still stored in the computer. I could just put the locking cap on there but I like how the stocker have the lanyard that attaches to it. With my bad memory I'll drive off with the gas cap on the trunk.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine just did the same thing . It won't screw down. Slipping. Little stupid things like this about htis car drive me crazy.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I had my goat in the shop for this and a few other problems. A young man showed me the "secret" and I have never had any problems since. 

.......ohh......you want me to share the secret too?

LOL. 

ok, but only because you are family. You are my GTO brothers. 

Do not turn the cap on with the raised knob like you do for other cars, the gto does not use a twist on system like that. Grab the cap around the outer edge, set it on the fill pipe and give a gentle clockwise twist. Lift up on the cap and you will find it is always sealed. Odd, but it works every time, at least for me. 

Now you know the secret too...go unto the world and share the secret. 

arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I tried that, to no avail. I will keep that in mind though when I get a new cap thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well, had the cap replaced and it is snug. It wasn't that snug from new. Took all but 30 seconds to replace.


----------



## Tyrrel_goat (Mar 27, 2008)

Having that same problem with my 04 goat. Trying no to go to the dealership cause they bend you over. Where did you get yours and how much it set you back?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine was replaced under warranty. 

I don't know where others get theirs but here is a link to one for under 15 bucks.

2004-2005 Pontiac GTO - Stant Fuel Tank Cap


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd try beating up the dealer on a new gas cap. The C6 has the same gas cap and the same problems. At least my 2006 did, and there was a thread at the Corvette forum on it. The 2005 and 2006 guys were complaining. 

There is a redesigned cap too, I'm pretty sure of it. When I took my C6 in they replaced the gas cap wth a diffent design that the ring inside the cap is white with red trim. I believe the GTO and the earlier C6's came with a white with green seal ring inside the cap.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I just went out and checked my new cap and it has a green gasket. It is snug on the rim where as the old one was always a little sloppy. The dealer had one in stock which surprised me but I was told they always have one on hand in case one fails the emissions test. 

I will be getting the GMPP in a few weeks and it will be covered for 3 more years, I checked. Another hodgepodge set up.


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

I did not leave my stock cap on long enough to have this problem. I went with the Stant Insta-fill cap. I love it and will never go back. So if someone ever needs a stocker let me know, mine has about 5000 miles on it.. (Thats how many miles the gto had when i bought it)


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone have a solution on where to put/place the cap.... man i set myself up here.... while filling up? Is it just me... or does it just limply hang (don't start with the viagra jokes), in the most annoying and obtrusive spot while getting gas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a piece of velcro on the top of the cap and another piece on the hinge of the door. When I remove the cap I place it on the door's velcro strip.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

happend to me bout 2mo ago. cost to much at the dealer (25 bucks). went to advanced auto and got one for $12 and have had no trouble or CEL's. if i do get a CEL, i will go and get OEM cap


----------



## Tyrrel_goat (Mar 27, 2008)

Just go and get a new cap the staunt will work just fine its 12-15 and It did the Trick for my GTO...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

In New Jersey it is illegal to pump your own gas. So once I pull up to the pumps I jump out and take off the cap and gently let it hang. The insta fill seems cool, then you wont have to worry about slamming the cap against the car. MMM. Might have to check into that if I keep her.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

there is a service bulletin on the gas cap " father works for GM" I received one in the mail if you need one let me know , i can get u a cap 4-free


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeh, I got one too, didn't get the memo huh? Don't pay, this is a known problem that Pontiac is supposed to fix.
Best of Luck


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

GM has a bullitin # 07-011, they will replace it for free. The service writer didnt know anything about it but the technician looked it up and verified it. I believe its a 10 year 100k mile warranty on that fuel cap. I believe GM may repay anyone who bought their cap already but I could be wrong. I think because it is a emission control device the warranty is longer.


----------

